# IPAD jailbreaké revenir en arriere



## labasritas (7 Août 2013)

Bonjouer 
j'ai un iPad 2 version 6.1.2 jailbreaké.

je voudrais savoir quand je peux revenir en arriere sans etre jailbreaké.

en effet j'ai l'impression que mon iPad n'est plus aussi stable qu'avant ( plantange et reboot) et que de toute façon Jailbreak ne m'apporte rien.

merci d'avance


----------



## florian1003 (7 Août 2013)

Il faut le restaurer via iTunes.


----------

